# Bag Advice



## Photog38 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have a DSLR yet, but I hope to someday. My question is this: would you recommend starting with a small bag and upgrading to a larger bag as your collection grows, or just buy a bag that is big enough to grow into? (For your gear to grow into, that is.)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes.

That may sound trite but it is not my intent.  I have a small bag for when I want to travel light, A big bag for most of my gear which is the main bag I work from, a vest for when I need to move without a bag and several smaller bags for things like filters etc.  

There are times you will not need everything and will want a small bag and there will be times when you will want to take almost everything.  You will find that you will collect bags like lenses.  Good luck.


----------



## Photog38 (Jun 21, 2007)

So what you are saying is that I should go ahead and start out with a small bag because I will still be able to make use of it later on? That makes sense. I can see why a variety of bags is useful.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jun 21, 2007)

There is one thing to be careful about when following this method.  If you ever decide to move on to top  of the line lenses, a small bag for cheaper lenses won't be big enough for the top of the line lenses.  (I'm talking the big f2.8 zooms that are over $1,000).  However, it may also be somewhat silly to have a bag big enough for these if you have smaller lenses.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 22, 2007)

Suit your needs. I have a very basic small camera bag when I go walking somewhere. I use a large foam inserted equipment case to carry my stuff if I can park the car within spitting distance. And I take just my camera, 18-70mm, 50mm lens in my pocket, and flash in my other pocket if I need to travel light. If I go on a longer hike and I need more gear I put a jumper in my backpack and toss the various things in there. Mind you this is not exactly what you'd call looking after your gear :s


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2007)

Photog38 said:


> So what you are saying is that I should go ahead and start out with a small bag because I will still be able to make use of it later on? That makes sense. I can see why a variety of bags is useful.



That would probably work fine as long as it is a quality bag.  Lowepro, Tamrac, Billingham, Crumpler, and Domke are just a few of the companies that make good bags.  Stay away from the no name, wal-mart cheapie type bags.  
My small bag is a Lowepro stealth reporter.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/424417-REG/Lowepro_34948_Stealth_Reporter_D100AW_Bag.html 

My big bag is a Tamerac Superpro 13
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/53351-REG/Tamrac_61303_613_Super_Pro_13.html

My vest is from Cabellas.  I like it because it has several padded pockets and other features I like.  
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601714&hasJS=true

It all comes down to what works for you.


----------



## Photog38 (Jun 22, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> My small bag is a Lowepro
> 
> My big bag is a Tamerac


 
Is there any noticeable difference in quality between Lowpro and Tamrac? I have kind of been looking at these two brands, but haven't settled on one yet. I have a small Tamrac bag for my P&S though. It seems ok.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2007)

Photog38 said:


> Is there any noticeable difference in quality between Lowpro and Tamrac? I have kind of been looking at these two brands, but haven't settled on one yet. I have a small Tamrac bag for my P&S though. It seems ok.



As with everything else, you get what you pay for.  They all make some good bags and some stinkers.

I choose the Tamerac with my kit in hand.  I went to a photography shop and started loading up different bags with my equipment. (after explaining to the nice store owner that I was looking for a new bag.)  He had a large selection, and even threw in a 100mm macro for me to put in the bag as well. (I was saving to buy it, but didn't quite have the money at the time.)  The Tamrac fit the bill with room for planned expansion so $250.00 later I was the new owner of the Tamrac I listed above.  (Well actually mine is black in color.)  Check out some good camers shops and see what you like. It's the best way to buy.

(I gave the 100mm back and bought one from hiim a couple of months later when I had the money.)


----------



## holga girl (Jun 26, 2007)

i have more camera bags than i have shoes, and i am a twenty-something female. you can never have too many bags. buy what you need now, and then buy another later. you will almost never want to have all of your equip with you all the time. sometimes i take 2 or 3 bags on a shoot and just carry the one i need at the time.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2007)

holga girl said:


> i have more camera bags than i have shoes, and i am a twenty-something female. you can never have too many bags. buy what you need now, and then buy another later. you will almost never want to have all of your equip with you all the time. sometimes i take 2 or 3 bags on a shoot and just carry the one i need at the time.



Ohhhh  I should have married you, cause I KNOW my wife has more shoes than you have bags.  Infact I would almost bet that she has more shoes than the bags that you and I own together.  I can't wear her shoes, but we could use each others bags.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jun 28, 2007)

I just got my first DSLR and got two Tamerac bags. I only have two lenses so it works for now. One is a nice over the shoulder bag and one is a back pack for when I have my kids or we go out hiking. I'm so glad we got both  I didn't feel so bad yesterday when my horse rubbed his nose all over the back pack cuz I knew I had a back up!


----------



## Photog38 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> I just got my first DSLR and got two Tamerac bags.


 
Really? Which ones did you get?


----------



## Photog38 (Jul 2, 2007)

If you could recommend a good bag to start with, what would it be?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 3, 2007)

Multiple bags/cases works well for me too.  For most wandering around with a camera situations I have several bags that'll just barely hold a single camera with the basic accessories.  Then I have a larger bag that'll hold one camera with an extra lens or two, plus flash, and accessories.  And for weddings and trips I use a Pelican 1600 case which holds 3 DSLRs with all the fixin's.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 3, 2007)

Photog38 said:


> If you could recommend a good bag to start with, what would it be?



I like Tamrac bags and Pelican cases.  A lot of popular bag companies have switched to plastic fittings such as the D rings that the strap attaches to.  Tamrac uses plastic latches like everyone else, but the weight bearing hardware is usually metal.  I've never had a plastic D ring break on a camera bag, but metal gives me more peace of mind.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 3, 2007)

I really like my Tamarac bags and my husband loves Pelican cases. He took his little point and shoot cam with him to Iraq where sand gets in EVERYTHING but the little pelican protected it wonderfully! We plan to get a nice hard case for when I take it with me on plane trips.
I got a Nikon D80 with 18-55 kit lens  Sorry it took me so long to reply.


----------



## Photog38 (Jul 4, 2007)

I kind of like Tamrac too. I'm just not sure which one would be a good bag to start out with.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 4, 2007)

I have these. Perfect size for me right now.
http://www.tamrac.com/frame_adv.htm
http://tamrac.com/frame_velocity.htm

http://www.tamrac.com/frame_exp.htm
This one some day when I have enough equipment to need it! We do lots of outdoorsy stuff so the backpacks very useful.

There are SO many to choose from


----------



## Photog38 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the links.


----------

